
Fraudsters Used AI to Mimic CEO’s Voice in Unusual Cybercrime Case - nradov
https://www.wsj.com/articles/fraudsters-use-ai-to-mimic-ceos-voice-in-unusual-cybercrime-case-11567157402?mod=rsswn
======
acollins1331
"Unusual" the first of many. Once crimes like this become slightly more
commonplace and start hurting the rich people you're going to see investment
in an AI arms race unlike anything we've seen since the cold war. Defeating
adversarial techniques and creating AI to identify other AI is going to be a
huge business making what we are seeing now look like a drop in the bucket.

~~~
cooljacob204
Eventually it will be indistinguishable from reality. Not looking forward to a
time where anyone who gets recorded doing something wrong claims it's a
deepfake.

~~~
joshspankit
Can we all collectively find a way to authenticate videos as they are
recorded? Official videos are “easy”: store the hash and length in a public
blockchain. Gives it a verified timestamp as well as being “signed” by the
official wallet. Then videos can be hashed later to verify that it’s
untouched.

But, security cameras?

------
FDSGSG
This story is really sketchy, how did they ever confirm that AI was involved
unless they caught the perpetrator?

------
fnord77
So we're going to have to start signing our voice mails with our private keys
now?

------
ideashower
Anyone have a non-paywalled link?

~~~
dredmorbius
No.

And the "web" link Gogle referrer doesn't work.

